# RCMP seize 436,500 joints-worth of marijuana from Lloydminster home



## FruityBud (May 29, 2009)

Lloydminster RCMP proudly announced the seizure of 747 marijuana plants and nine kilograms of harvested buds from a home in the border city on Friday.

The bust, which happened early Thursday morning in the 3400 block of 67th Avenue, was the result of an investigation that began last December after RCMP received information that led investigators to look into the possibility of a marijuana grow operation in the city of Lloydminster, a spokesperson said in a news release.

The RCMP/Edmonton Police Service Green Team and Lloydminster-based forensic identification officers assisted with executing search warrants at the home on 67th Avenue, as well as a second residence in the 5700 block of 41st Avenue.

The second search provided investigators with additional evidence believed related to the drug trade and resulted in the arrest of a 51-year-old man from Lloydminster with ties to both locations, the release noted.

At this point no charges have been formally sworn as the investigation continues.

The plants were at various stages of growth, and the 67th Avenue home is believed to have sustained extensive damage from mold  a frequent consequence of marijuana growing operations.

According to RCMP, an average, fully mature pot plant produces enough bud to roll up to 500 joints. If all of the plants seized on Thursday had reached maturity, the total crop could have therefore yielded 373,500 joints.

A kilogram of processed bud can be rolled into 7,000 joints on average, which means the harvested product seized alongside the plants could have produced a further 63,000 joints, the release notes.

In total this investigation has the potential of removing approximately 436,500 joints . . . from negatively impacting the health and lives of residents of Alberta, Saskatchewan and many other locations.

*hxxp://shuurl.com/Z5009*


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 29, 2009)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Lloydminster ...
> 
> According to RCMP, an average, fully mature pot plant produces enough bud to roll up to 500 joints. If all of the plants seized on Thursday had reached maturity, the total crop could have therefore yielded 373,500 joints.
> 
> ...



I love a math problem!  Do these calculations check out?  If I have to convert to metric, it will have to wait until tomorrow :bong1::bong1:


----------



## StoneyBud (May 29, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I love a math problem! Do these calculations check out? If I have to convert to metric, it will have to wait until tomorrow


Well I don't know man. I only roll mine half that big so I woulda got 873,000 of my size joints out of it. Of course, I can get 10 good bong its off each of my sized joints, so I woulda got 8,730,000 bong hits from it.

So, if Officer Mountie Pudpucker ate two doughnuts and had four cups of coffee  before taking his companion, Woofy out for a dump, and had 3 cups of coffee and 6 doughnuts after bringing Woofy back in, how many times did Officer Mountie Pudpucker have to pee?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 29, 2009)

How big were the coffee cups?  Was it Starbucks or non-Starbucks? 

It strikes me that they're just trying to print bigger numbers to get more attention.  And you're right, they should have converted to bong hits .


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 1, 2009)

1/7000th of a kilo?  1/7th of a gram sized joint.  Like Richard Prior said about Leon or Michael Spinks one getting caught with 1/16th of a gram of coke: Damn, man, that much evaporate every time you open the bag.


----------



## yimmy capone (Jun 1, 2009)

Man them are some small joints.

I be rollin' 1/2 to a gram joints. Thats 1000 j's to a kilo.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 1, 2009)

yimmy capone said:
			
		

> Man them are some small joints.
> 
> I be rollin' 1/2 to a gram joints. Thats 1000 j's to a kilo.



:tokie::tokie::tokie:You da man, yimmy!  :tokie::tokie::tokie:


----------



## yimmy capone (Jun 1, 2009)

User Note: Art thinks I'm the man.


Yeah but this man is broke from smoking to much. Thinking about a 2nd job to support my self, but that would give me less time to smoke.

Maybe I can get my kids to work.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 1, 2009)

You need a bigger grow op, yimmy.  What're you growing in your garden now?


----------



## Marco Renda (Jun 1, 2009)

At those calculations they must be rolling pinners.  

Hell the cops always calculate the value of a plant no matter the size at $1,000

Take Care and Peace
Marco


----------



## msc008 (Jun 1, 2009)

Plus they use stem and weight leaf to determine their so called "street values" and huge bogus dollar amounts on their busts.


----------



## yimmy capone (Jun 2, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> You need a bigger grow op, yimmy. What're you growing in your garden now?


 

My op almost got busted by my PO, so i'm chilled for a little while.

Yeah I know I'm on probation and I still smoke. How dumb can I be.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread is great.  I hope i can roll 500 joints per plant after I harvest.  Stupid policia


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Jun 4, 2009)

:rofl: remember in high school your math teacher said algebra would save your life........well it helps us to make sure the money is right, cuz it can mean the diffrince between fed an state charge!! 

An u thought u would never use algebra lol!


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

what i dont get is why since bust numbers are always such blatant lies, does noone challenge it? there has to be SOME legal route to require revision of weighing rules. ive seen pics of cops weighing the dirt... i mean wth guys? that is making a mockery of the courtroom....


----------

